# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Pijn onder sleutelbeen

## Rachelb

Hallo,

Ik heb een vraagje. Ik strekte net mijn armen vooruit, om mijn rug te laten kraken. Mijn rug kraakte niet mijn mijn sleutelbeen, heel erg hard. Ik schrok er zelf van. 

Nu heb ik ontzettende pijn onder mijn sleutelbeen, ik kan mijn arm nog wel gewoon bewegen. Daarbij ben ik ook erg misselijk en kortademig.

Weet iemand misschien wat er aan de hand is en wat ik moet doen?

Groetjes, Rachel

----------

